# Brauchen Koi Nachts "Licht aus"?



## Aquaga (24. Feb. 2018)

Hallo Leute,

als ich gestern Nacht nach Hause gekommen bin ist mir aufgefallen, dass die neue LED-Straßenlaterne an der Grundstücksecke an der gerade der neue Koi-Teich entsteht fast Tag-hell leuchtet.

Da stellt sich mir nun die Frage: Möchten Koi in Ihrer nächtlichen Ruhephase es lieber dunkel haben oder ist das denen völlig schnuppe? Was habt ihr denn so an euren Kois beobachtet oder weis jemand vielleicht sogar genaueres? Ich müsste ja sonst ggf.einen größeren Unterstand für alle einplanen .....
einen Koi-Stall vielleicht?


----------



## Teich4You (24. Feb. 2018)

Bei uns leuchtet auch eine Laterne etwas über das Grundstück. Bei Vollmond ist es auch fast taghell. Damit kommen die zurecht. 
Früher habe ich ab und an auch mal das Licht der Hälterung an gelassen. Die waren trotzdem im Ruhemodus Nachts und erst aktiv, wenn ich mich deutlich gezeigt habe. 
Solange es geregelte Phasen gibt mit Futter usw gewöhnen die sich daran.


----------



## der_odo (24. Feb. 2018)

Moin,
die Koi sind ja auch nachtaktiv, sprich eine Ruhephase muss nicht nur nachts sein, deswegen stört das Licht nicht.

Wir haben auch eine Straßenlaterne, die mich persönlich stört, da direkt gegenüber meine Sitzecke ist und das Straßenlaternenlicht nicht gerade romantisch ist ;o)
Nach Rücksprache mit der Gemeinde habe ich mir einen Protektor gebaut, der das Licht zum Grundstück abschirmt, aber die Straße normal beleuchtet wird.

Verzinkte Platte (schätzungsweise 60x40cm), 4 Löcher durchgebohrt und mit schraubbaren Rohrschellen am Lichtmasten befestigt. Hält bombenfest, ist auch schon strumerprobt und auf mein Plätzchen ist schön dunkel.


----------



## samorai (24. Feb. 2018)

Also wenn ich den Fluter (200W LED)anschalte schwimmen die Koi umher.
  
Das ist aber so ähnlich wie von 0 auf 100.
Eine Straßenlaterne gibt das Licht schon in der Dämmerung ab und das ist vielleicht nicht so krass.
Mach es doch wie “der odo“.


----------



## center (26. Feb. 2018)

Passt zwar nur fast zum Thema.
Aber ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob Unterwasserscheinwerfer für Fische "störend" (schädlich) sind.
Bei diesen schwimmen sie ja auch manchmal sehr dicht vorbei.


----------



## Teich4You (26. Feb. 2018)

center schrieb:


> Passt zwar nur fast zum Thema.
> Aber ich hab mich auch schon gefragt, ob Unterwasserscheinwerfer für Fische "störend" (schädlich) sind.
> Bei diesen schwimmen sie ja auch manchmal sehr dicht vorbei.



Meiner Erfahrung nach ist das plötzliche einschalten eines hellen Licht für die Fische störend und sie erschrecken sich. 
Alles was langsam an geht akzeptieren sie besser.

Ich bin kein Freund von Leuchten direkt im Teich.
Tag/Nacht-Rhytmus würde ich den Fischen gönnen.


----------

